# VPN mit Zyxel Prestige 660HW einrichten



## MrZyliner (14. September 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe schon das ganze Internet nach Hilfe abgeklappter und bin nicht fündig geworden un setze jetzt alle Hoffnung auf Tutorial.de.

Ich habe vor mit meinem Zyxel Prestige 660HW-67, den ich im DSL Paket von AOL bekommen habe, ein VPN einzurichten. 

Genau möchte ich folgendes: 
5 Freunde sollen sich über meinen Router in mein Lokales Netzwerk per VPN einloggen können. Dabei wollte ich das über den Router machen, weil dieser schließlich eine Funktion dafür hat. Ich habe über DynDNS ein Konto eingerichtet, was mein Router auch immer fein aktualisiert. 

Habe mal ein Screenshot mit bemerkungen beigefügt und hab hier paar fragen: 

Zu 1 : 

Soll hier die IP Adresse meines Router hin? Find ich unnötig, 
weil der Router doch weiß welche IP er hat. 

Zu 2 : 

Hier wollte ich den bereich meines Lokalen Netzwerk eintragen 
z.B 192.168.1.33 - 192.168.1.40 (Lokal sind wir nur zu zweit) 

Zu 3 : 

Soll hier die IP von meinen Freunden hin? Will der Router hier 
evtl. auch einen Bereich von z.B 192.168.1.41 - 192.168.1.50 
aus dem der Router dann die IP zuweist, die mein Freund dann 
in meinem Lokalen Netzwerk hat ? 

Zu 4 : 

Hier wollte ich unter ´Lokale ID´ und ´Inhalt´ meine DynDNS 
eintragen und bei ´ID Gegegenstelle´, ´Inhalt´ und ´Adresse 
sicheres Gateway´ die DynDNS meines Freundes eintragen. 

Als Client dachte ich an den Standart VPN-Client von WinXP, oder kann es sein, das dieser gar nicht mit dem Zyxel-VPN funtioniert ? Schließlich will der XP-Client nur den Namen, Passwort und IP bzw. DNS wissen. Also viel weniger als der Router. 

Ich wäre über schnelle hilfe dankbar, weil ich schon langsam verzweifle  ;-)

Danke im vorraus 
René


----------



## piumer (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi, kann Dir leider auch nicht zu Deinem Problem helfen, hätte aber ne Frage an Dich!

Ich habe nämlich auch den Zyxel Pr. 660-HW. 
Als es bei der Einrichtung erst nicht geklappt hatte, habe ich vom Support 2 DNS-Adressen bekommen, die ich in allen Windows-Clients bei Netzwerkeinstellungen eingeben musste. Eigentlich müsste der Router die DNS doch selbst abrufen können, oder? 

Und Du hast Dich dort bei DynDNS ein Konto? Kannst Du mir erklären, wie das funktioniert?

Und dann noch ne andere Frage! Habe einen W-LAN-Client dran hängen, der ist etwa 10 Meter und 2 Räume (also 2 Wände, aber dünne Wände) entfernt vom Zyxel. Am Client habe ich den Siemens Gigaset W-LAN-USB-Adabter hängen. Der Empfang war ziemlich schlecht, erst als ich ne 2 Meter USB-Verlängerung dazwischen habe und der Adabter so 2 Meter näher zum Router ist, ist die Connection etwas besser! Eigentlich sollte der Zyxel doch recht gut sein mit der Reichweite. 
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus? 
Vielleicht liegts ja an dem Siemens, weil der ne ziemlich kleine Antenne hat. Glaube auch nicht, das hier aufem Lande groß andere Funkstrahlen stören könnten und ne Mikrowelle steht hier weit und breit auch nicht.

Weisst Du, ob man am Zyxel noch ne stärkere Antenne anbringen kann?

Wäre Dir dankbar für Ratschläge!

MfG Piumer


----------



## MrZyliner (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Ist Dein Provider auch AOL ? Ich kann nämlich zu anderen Providern nichts sagen.

Also, die Einrichtung war bei mir absolut unproblematisch. Meine Netzwerkkarte auf DHCP gestellt den Router auf den speziellen AOL-Einrichtungsassistenten benutzt und fertig. Die PC´s (zwei) erkennen den Router bzw. die Internetverbindung ohne Probleme. Deshalb kann ich leider zu Deinem Einrichtungs-Problem nichts sagen. Was meinst Du mit DNS   ? Der Router sucht seine clients doch über die IP-Adressen und die werden mit DHCP automatisch vom Router verteilt.

Den DynDNS-Account kannst Du kostenlos auf der Webseite http://www.dyndns.org einrichten. Da mußt Du etwas englisch können  Dann mußt Du in der Routerkonfiguration in ´Dynamisches DNS´ Deine Kontodaten eingeben wobei ´Email´ bei mir frei bleibt und Wildcard deaktiviert. Der Router wird bei jeder neuen Einwahl oder Zwangstrennung nach 24 Std. die neue IP an diese Kontodaten schicken. Kann man testen indem man die DNS anpingt.

Das mit dem WLAN hat mich auch gestört. Ich hatte eigentlich vor gehabt, die beiden PC´s über WLAN zu betreiben, aber obwohl die Verbindung OK war hatte ich eine starke Verzögerung im Internet. Hab sogar die Firmeneigenen ZyAIR 200B benutzt. Jetzt hab ich es doch über den Switch mit LAN-Kabel gemacht was problemlos klappt. Von einer stärkeren Antenne weiß ich leider nichts und Tips kann ich Dir leider auch keine geben, weil ich mich nicht solange damit beschäftigt habe. Vielleicht noch ein Firmware Update machen. Den Link findest Du auch in der Routerkonfiguration bei ´Firmeware´, falls AOL das Prestige nich vielleicht mit einer geänderten Firmware liefern sollte ?

Ich hoffe Dir wenigstens ein bischen geholfen zu haben und falls Du noch irgendwelche Fragen hast ... 

Gruß René


----------

